# New Tractor from Turkey



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

We made in Turkey










<object width="480" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xb3f0i?additionalInfos=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xb3f0i?additionalInfos=0" width="480" height="360" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a tough looking unit Yelkovan and welcome to our forum! Will these be coming to America one day? Certainly a pissed off unit from looking at the video, but I think you wiped out your tree roots there! What are the specs on that unit?


----------



## Bamataco (Apr 22, 2009)

That is a nice tractor.


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Kardeşim Yelkovan, videoya bakılırsa aynı topraklarda yaşıyoruz. Hangi şehirdensin? Traktör Krınca-30. Bu traktörler Ege bölgesi ve Isparta taraflarında çok kullanılır.

My brother minute hand, judging by the video live in the same territory. Which şehirdensin? Tractor Krınca-30. Aegean region and the sides of these tractors used a lot of Isparta


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice rig you have. looks like it pulls that plow good.


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

The tractor, manufactured by ANADOLU HYDRAULIC INDUSTRY. Turkish-made completely

Anadolu Hidrolik


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

TALHA said:


> Kardeşim Yelkovan, videoya bakılırsa aynı topraklarda yaşıyoruz. Hangi şehirdensin? Traktör Krınca-30. Bu traktörler Ege bölgesi ve Isparta taraflarında çok kullanılır.
> 
> My brother minute hand, judging by the video live in the same territory. Which şehirdensin? Tractor Krınca-30. Aegean region and the sides of these tractors used a lot of Isparta


Merhaba Talha;


Ben Konya'da yaşıyorum. Karınca Traktör'de Konya'da üretilmekte. Türkiye'nin ilk yerli belden kırmalı bahçe traktörü.Sen nerelisin peki. Görüşürüz


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

emrahkizilay said:


> Could you please tell us the performance of this tractor? What are the advantages of this tractor? Are we exporting this tractor to abroad? And in Turkey,is this tractor working in fields?
> 
> Best Regards.
> Emrah


Merhaba Emrah Bey; Karınca Traktör Türkiye'de üretilen belden kırmalı ilk yerli bahçe traktörüdür. Dar izli traktör sınıfında, Video'da görünen motor Lombardini şu anda daha sessiz ve daha verimli motor olarak Kubota (Japonya üretimi) kullanmaktayız, Arka kaldırıcı donanımı hidrolik sistemli, Belden kırmalı olması sebebiyle dar dönüş mesafesinde arazi üzerinde etkin çalışabilmektedir. Yakıt yönünden de oldukça ekonomik. Ayrıca Motor kuyruk mili ve Yol kuyruk mili olarak 2 opsiyonlu kuyruk mili devri bulunmaktadır. Görüşmek dileğiyle...


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

KARINCA TRACTOR - GARDEN ARTICULATED TRACTOR

*Articulated Type*
Capable of short turning Dia
Same wheel projection
Continious 4x4
Cross power against patenaj in all weather conditions and %100 power transfer

*Same Size Wheels*
Equal wheel projection lenght
Open driven scope
Wheel Balancing
4 wheel ground touch even in the sloping terrain.
Gear Box
6 forward + 3 reverse

Engine;
Kubota 3 Cylinder
Water Cooling
Steering
Hydrostatic Steering for easy control
Double PTO
577 and 879 rpm
PTO rotation speed conected to the speed


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Komşu şehirdeniz, bende Isparta'dan Talha. Bye Fırsat buldukça bu forumda yazıyorum aynı zamanda bazı makina ve ekipmanlar konusunda bilgi alış verişinde bulunuyoruz.

Allah'a emanet ol.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Surprised to read it has a 3-cyl engine. from the sound, it sounded more like a 2 cyl engine.


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

TALHA said:


> Komşu şehirdeniz, bende Isparta'dan Talha. Bye Fırsat buldukça bu forumda yazıyorum aynı zamanda bazı makina ve ekipmanlar konusunda bilgi alış verişinde bulunuyoruz.
> 
> Allah'a emanet ol.


Çok güzel Talha Böyle sitelerde Türk arkadaşlarla karşılaşmak güzel. Bende Zir.Mühendisliği Tarım Makineleri mezunuyum branşım ve mesleğim gereği takip etmeye çalışıyorum. Sen çalışıyor musun?


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

Mickey said:


> Surprised to read it has a 3-cyl engine. from the sound, it sounded more like a 2 cyl engine.


Normally In this vide Tractor has Lombardini engine (3 cylinder) But Now We are manufacturing with Japan Engine (Kubota). I didnt share a new video of Karınca. I will share later maybe ok. see you


----------



## tractorguy3 (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! That little tractor looks powerful. That's what I need for my backyard.


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

tractorguy3 said:


> Wow! That little tractor looks powerful. That's what I need for my backyard.


Thanks  We can send you İf you need it, Dont Worry.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

yelkovan said:


> Merhaba Emrah Bey; Karınca Traktör Türkiye'de üretilen belden kırmalı ilk yerli bahçe traktörüdür. Dar izli traktör sınıfında, Video'da görünen motor Lombardini şu anda daha sessiz ve daha verimli motor olarak Kubota (Japonya üretimi) kullanmaktayız, Arka kaldırıcı donanımı hidrolik sistemli, Belden kırmalı olması sebebiyle dar dönüş mesafesinde arazi üzerinde etkin çalışabilmektedir. Yakıt yönünden de oldukça ekonomik. Ayrıca Motor kuyruk mili ve Yol kuyruk mili olarak 2 opsiyonlu kuyruk mili devri bulunmaktadır. Görüşmek dileğiyle...


 ..................


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> ..................


Originally Posted by yelkovan 
Merhaba Emrah Bey; Karınca Traktör Türkiye'de üretilen belden kırmalı ilk yerli bahçe traktörüdür. Dar izli traktör sınıfında, Video'da görünen motor Lombardini şu anda daha sessiz ve daha verimli motor olarak Kubota (Japonya üretimi) kullanmaktayız, Arka kaldırıcı donanımı hidrolik sistemli, Belden kırmalı olması sebebiyle dar dönüş mesafesinde arazi üzerinde etkin çalışabilmektedir. Yakıt yönünden de oldukça ekonomik. Ayrıca Motor kuyruk mili ve Yol kuyruk mili olarak 2 opsiyonlu kuyruk mili devri bulunmaktadır. Görüşmek dileğiyle...
****************************Where's Talha when you need a translator?:lmao:


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Originally Posted by yelkovan
> Merhaba Emrah Bey; Karınca Traktör Türkiye'de üretilen belden kırmalı ilk yerli bahçe traktörüdür. Dar izli traktör sınıfında, Video'da görünen motor Lombardini şu anda daha sessiz ve daha verimli motor olarak Kubota (Japonya üretimi) kullanmaktayız, Arka kaldırıcı donanımı hidrolik sistemli, Belden kırmalı olması sebebiyle dar dönüş mesafesinde arazi üzerinde etkin çalışabilmektedir. Yakıt yönünden de oldukça ekonomik. Ayrıca Motor kuyruk mili ve Yol kuyruk mili olarak 2 opsiyonlu kuyruk mili devri bulunmaktadır. Görüşmek dileğiyle...
> ****************************Where's Talha when you need a translator?:lmao:


in English: I said with Mr.Emrah; Karınca Tractor is the first of Local articulated garden tractor that has been manufacturing in Turkey. We saw that video, Tractor has a Lombardini engine mounted. But Now We are using different engine for Karınca Tractor.Because of some noise and more performance to take them.It has an economic fuel engine too.By the way It has two PTO rotate, one of them is engine rotate the other is depend on wheel. See you 

Can you understand me clearly or not


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

wjjones said:


> ..................


in English: I said with Mr.Emrah; Karınca Tractor is the first of Local articulated garden tractor that has been manufacturing in Turkey. We saw that video, Tractor has a Lombardini engine mounted. But Now We are using different engine for Karınca Tractor.Because of some noise and more performance to take them.It has an economic fuel engine too.By the way It has two PTO rotate, one of them is engine rotate the other is depend on wheel. See you


----------



## yelkovan (Oct 19, 2010)

LAST KARINCA TRACTOR


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice looking tractor! That muffler wouldn't last long at my place with all the brush I have. Does the manufacturer have plans to start importing these to the U.S.A.?


----------

